# Hackberry Rod & Gun



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

DEEPER WATER HOLDING MORE AND BIGGER FISH
Higher summer temps and warmer saltwater make for better catching in the deeper areas in our system. Light winds have allowed for some good catches at the short rigs in the gulf on live finger mullet and shrimp. If you can make your way through the lady fish there are some good solid trout below them. While out there stop and inspect anything floating because you might stumble on a fat Tripletail. Captain Kirk reported while he was easing up to a spot on the ship channel he spotted a 15 pounder tripletail that swam right by the boat. Lots of trout on the smaller size continue to come from the channel from Hackberry to the Jetties. Our guys are not sure where all the redfish have gone here lately. Captain Raini Morvan scored some bull redfish at the Jetties on finger mullet on the bottom the last part of the week. Call toll free at 888.762.3391 and let us hook you up. We have plenty of room left during our specially priced August promotion.

Click here to see all of the catches from last week: https://hackberryrodandgun.com/photo-gallery/nggallery/photos/August-2019


----------

